# 300zx caliper swap into 97 maxima?



## a32guy (Apr 3, 2004)

Any one know if this is difficult? Would it be worth the upgrade or would a set of brembo rotors and good pads provide better stopping power?

Thanks all


----------



## black widow max (Mar 24, 2004)

I was going to ask the same question.Should i go with 300zx rotors and capilers or power slots and how hard is the swap and what all do i need from the zx brake lines ect..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Please see the following post...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51754


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

You guys can check it with Matt(his user name's Matt93SE) and see what you can do and need,he also made the bracket that will fit the 300zx caliper to your Max.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> You guys can check it with Matt(his user name's Matt93SE) and see what you can do and need,he also made the bracket that will fit the 300zx caliper to your Max.


Here's his web site for you. Click on the "Brakes" link. FYI, my car is the white 5th Gen with the Volk wheels. The brakes are awesome!!
http://www.mattblehm.com/


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I've had the brakes for over 4 years now, since like Feb. of 2000. I was one of the first to do it. It's a pretty easy swap, but I personally would say it's not worth it these days with all the other options out there. When I did it, it was the only affordable option as the only big brake kit available at the time was the Brembo setup for near $3K. I'm running Brembo drilled rotors and Axxis pads. The only real benefits are no fade. It stops a little better than stock brakes, but since the rotors are still 11", there's not a huge night and day difference. And you'll most likely need to get new wheels to clear the calipers. 

Right now, I'm going to try either the cobra rotor conversion they have available for the kit, or just dump the entire setup and go with something else. It's time for something new, and I'm sick of how smal they look. I had 19"s, and everyone asked why the rotors were so small. I've got 20"s on order now which is just going to compound the problem. Plus the car is significantly faster now than when I first got those brakes, and I'm starting to outrun the brakes in some situations.


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

13" cobra rotor/300z polished aluminum calipers/Jeff92se relocation brackets and centering rings. On a 3-gen maxima.


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

The above parts ARE direct fit on all 4-gens and 5-gens with slight modification. Contact me for information


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Is Matt letting you postwh0re, Jeff?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Same setup Jeff has, but on a 4th gen. I will say that the Cobra rotor mod makes a far bigger difference than the standard 300ZX mod ever did. If anyone is looking to get 300ZX brakes, I'd say go for this version. Far more stopping power and the rotors are slightly cheaper. The brackets and rings are surprisingly inexpensive also.


----------

